#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Rajasthan 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Fees - Discussion

## Shruti kakkad

Hi Faadoosss,

This is Shruti from IIT Rajasthan and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 
This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding IIT Rajasthan

Here some Information about college.

*About IIT Rajasthan :* IIT Rajasthan is one among the new set of IITs announced by the Ministry of Human Resource Development, Govt. of India. The location of the IIT in Rajasthan will be announced by the Govt. of India after completion of the formalities of land acquisition for setting up the new IIT in Rajasthan. However, in the meantime, IIT Kanpur has been designated as the mentor IIT for looking after the incubation activities of the new IIT in Rajasthan.
The academic session in IIT Rajasthan will commence from August 2008. To start with, a 4-year B.Tech. programme will be offered in three branches, viz., Computer Science and Engineering, Electrical Engineering and Mechanical Engineering with a strength of 40 students in each branch.The curriculum, course structure and syllabus for the first year courses and the fee structure and other rules will be broadly same as in the mentor IIT i.e IIT Kanpur.The first year classes are proposed to be held at the IIT Kanpur campus and the students admitted will be relocated to the place in Rajasthan where the new IIT will be established. The students and the parents taking admission in the new IIT Rajasthan will be required to give an undertaking to this effect.
*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission:*The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE) is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.
*IIT Rajasthan Ranking:* N/A

*IIT Rajasthan* *Fee Structure:
*
*FEE Particulars*
*IIT Rajasthan*

One time payment
3400

Payable every semester
30750

Refundable caution deposit
4000

Medical insurance premium
1000

Total fees payable at the time of admission
37,900






*IIT Rajasthan* *Branches & intakes:* Streams at Graduate Level

1) Computer Science and Engineering
2) Electrical Engineering
3) Mechanical Engineering
4) Systems Science Engineering

*IIT Rajasthan* *Cut Offs:*

Opening Rank: AIR 218Closing Rank: AIR 5759Branch wise & category wise data available
*Placements:* first batch yet to pass out. Placement data not available.

*Campus Facilities:* IIT Rajasthan is committed to develop state of the art, research-led and multidisciplinary centers of excellence where scholars from different disciplines will carry forward productive research on emerging and important technological, scientific and social issues that characterize the challenges faced by the contemporary world. Teaching and research activities of the institute especially for Postgraduate and PhD Programmers are structured around various Centers of Excellence (Co-Es) of the Institute. Each of the CoE will include participation in selected domains from renowned academic and research institutions or industry from within India and abroad, so as to carry out their research work in frontier areas.

*Central library*: The library presently has around 5000 books and also subscribes to some magazines. Access to e-journals from Elsewhere Science Direct, Springer Link, and Scopes  database are presently available. Through this facility, the faculty and students have access to a huge database of journals and research material. The library is in the process of enriching its collection in terms of books, journals and electronic/digital resources. The staff of Central Library is at the service students and faculty of IIT Rajasthan and its community at large.

* OTHER FACILITIES*
 Health Center: IIT Rajasthan provides 247 health facilities to students at the residential campus. The institute also has tie-ups  with some Hospitals in the city to cater to the medical needs of the students.

  ATM & Bank: The residential area has a branch of SBI (State Bank of India) and also an ATM of SBI enabling the students to make transactions with ease. There are several other banks namely UCO, HDFC, SBBJ, etc. close to the academic area.

  Mess: There are two separate messes, one in the residential area and the other one in the academic campus. The mess offers good quality food, regularly monitored by the wardens for hygiene and nutritional values, at very affordable rates.

  Visitor’s Hostel: The residential campus has a fully equipped visitors hostel which provides boarding and lodging facilities for all the Institute’s Guests, parents and guardians of students and newly appointed faculty.

  Air conditioned rooms are also available. Students can avail these facilities at concessional rates. We remind you that this facility cannot be availed by the students at the time of orientation.

 Transport Services: The institute has a bus service running between the Residential and Academic area at regular intervals, exclusively for the students, faculty and staff of the institute. The academic area being more or less at the heart of Jodhpur, allow easy access to other parts of the city.

 Shops: Shops catering all the various needs of the students, like stationary, general stores, medical stores, computer accessories, electrical hardware, bakery, etc. are present near the academic area of the campus. There are also two general stores, a medical store, stationay and a mobile phone accessories store opposite the residential area.

*Hostel Facilities:* The Residential area is situated on the outskirts of the city, on the New Pali Road. The area is divided into several blocks for the students. The faculty also resides in the same residential area. The area is safe with excellent security round the clock. It also has several courts for outdoors as well as indoor sports.

There is also a Computer Center and an extension of the Library to help students study at their leisure. All the hostels are also Wi-fi enabled. Several festivals and occasions are celebrated here with pomp and gaiety. The residential are also has lush green lawns which offer a very relaxing atmosphere amongst the busy activities of the institute.

*Address:* *Indian Institute Of Technology,  Rajasthan*,* India*, *JODHPUR - 342 011*


*QUERIES ARE WELCOME.....*





  Similar Threads: MIT Pune 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, ranking, Fees, Hostels, Campus facilit Gitam University 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels COE, Anna University 2011 Admission, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Fees - Discussion IIT Ropar 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Fees - Discussion Re: IIT Guwahati 2012 Admission, Cutoff Discussion, Placements, fees

----------


## tharungandhi

wat is the minimum cut-off for ME paper for OBC category for all the branches....?

----------


## Shruti kakkad

> wat is the minimum cut-off for ME paper for OBC category for all the branches....?


hey tarun,
               I m enable understand what u r trying to say so plz be more clear in your question............ :):

----------


## tharungandhi

For Mechanical, (OBC) wat is the cut off for all the depts in M.tech...?

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> For Mechanical, (OBC) wat is the cut off for all the depts in M.tech...?


It is somewhere in the range of  4292 - 5759

----------


## vinaysaxena93

When is IIT Rajasthan shifting to its permanent campus?

----------


## Sneha lal

> When is IIT Rajasthan shifting to its permanent campus?


hey,
      i exactly don't know about shifting of it's permanent campus but ya soon it'll have it's own campus because the building is under construction...........

      what is your rank in IIT-JEE????

----------


## vinaysaxena93

> hey,
>       i exactly don't know about shifting of it's permanent campus but ya soon it'll have it's own campus because the building is under construction...........
> 
>       what is your rank in IIT-JEE????


My rank in JEE is 3829

----------


## neha sobti

> My rank in JEE is 3829


your rank is really good so u can also go for any other iit........................ is it your AI Rank????..... and in which branch u r interested??

----------


## vinaysaxena93

> your rank is really good so u can also go for any other iit........................ is it your AI Rank????..... and in which branch u r interested??


yeah its my AIR..I am interested in electrical or mechanical that's why i am going for a new IIT

----------


## Shruti kakkad

> yeah its my AIR..I am interested in electrical or mechanical that's why i am going for a new IIT


yeh go for it............ but u can also get one of any old iit........but campus of rajasthan is not ready yet..............

----------


## atul100

Can you give details about system science placements??Is it better than iit-bhu mining???

----------


## Ishita khanna

> Can you give details about system science placements??Is it better than iit-bhu mining???


hi,
   As iit rajsthan is new iit so the data of placements not out fully so we r not clear about exactly placement but being an iit placement should be good................ it bhu is well established and reputed clg so if u opt any branch here so it is definitely very good..................... what is your rank in iit???

----------


## 10p12a0002

Hi Shruti di,

i just want to know about the education status of iit rajasthan...... is it at par with the old iits????.........are the number of faculty enough to meet all requirements??? 

i have been assigned electrical Btech course in the institute ..........

which course you are in?????

& finally is it better to join IIT rajasthan or to join BITS Hyderabad?????       

plz.. reply at the earliest

thnx

----------


## sb12345

Hi Shruti, 
Can you please inform what was the GATE cutoff in MTech in ICT and Systems Science in year 2012?
 Thanks in advance.

----------


## shalinipheonix

im from IN , OBC category having gate score 363 , AIR 976.. will i get mtech in energy or system science in iit jodhpur ?

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------

im from INstrumentation , OBC category having gate score 363 , AIR 976.. will i get mtech in energy or system science in iit jodhpur ?

----------

